# Help with setting up a new tank for a strange fish



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay. I really want an axiloti (Mexican walking fish) and if I work hard I might be getting one in a month or so. MWF can breathe air but also have gills so how should I set the tank up? They never loose their gills but they can surive out of water as long as their skin stays damp. Should I make a platform out of stone so it can have somewhere to sit out of water or should I leave some space at the top so it can come up for air if needed? So should I set it up like normal?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just found this site not sure if you have been there or not but here it is.

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow.. i would love to have that.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am begging for it. My parents said in the end of feb when I redo my room I might be able
to get one


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What state do you live in?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> What state do you live in?


She lives in the same town as me, and in NY Axolotls are legal. 

Ok "becki", I highly reccomend Caudata.org, I am a member there and axolotls are EXTREMELY popular on that forum and they even have a seperate branch called axolotl.org. You will find hundreds of breeders there with eggs, juveniles, and adults of all sorts of breeds(golden, albino, leucistic, wild-type, and more). the only problem is that they are a little strict on that forum, but as long as you can type PROPER english instead of those crazy txting stuff you'll be fine.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, just checking, there has been alot of these kinds of questions on the forums lately( a bunch of forums) and alot of these wants turn out to be illegal.


----------

